# $3000 b6



## snickle (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it just me, or is this a little overpriced?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...418?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519c35a94a


----------



## irene_crystal (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out his other items... ALL of his stuff is priced pretty optimistically.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree. he has some nice stuff. But its a little on the high side LOL


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 11, 2011)

*Way over priced.*

I have been watching this guys auctions the past couple of weeks, and almost all of his bikes are way over priced. 
Just my opinion................Wayne


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, I don't think he's getting those crazy prices, look through his feedback, hasn't sold a single prewar or balloon tire bike yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2011)

...and this kids is what happens when you do drugs. It alters your perception of reality....


----------



## twjensen (Dec 11, 2011)

*bbc bikes,*

Ya, I have emailed/called this vendor and made him a very resonable offer on one of his bikes, just one, as most of what I see is pieced together junk. He insulted me and hung up.
Looking at todays market, (holidays approching), folks are kinda holding on to funds, except vintage bike nuts, Looks like  he lists 1/3 or more what the market would bear for nice condition bikes, which in his fleet is few. He is pretty proud of his stuff, ..Just my humble opion..


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 11, 2011)

*bbc bikes- fun*

Ya, he is way over market value on every single collector bicycle he has in inventory.  I've been to the shops before and he has mega inventory, but a lot of it has seen better days, pieced together or far worse.  I called the shop as well a few times to see what the deal was, I spoke with the actual gentlemen in charge of listing all the ebay items, he was very pleasent but is pretty much at the mercy of the owner/collector of the stash who is "holding out for the market to rebound" or something of the sort.  He hasn't sold any of the high price bicycles since they've been posting on ebay, which confuses me as to why he wouldn't consider incremently chopping the prices down but hey to each his own I guess.  It's too bad the owner won't negotiate prices and is rather harsh if you even discuss "true" values, but I don't think they depend on the ebay sales as a bulk of their business, more of the buy/resell to the local kids in the college town...  I could go on for hours about the listed items and prices but what's the point...


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 11, 2011)

*worth it?*

Well it's good to see BCB bikes selling something better than a stripped down cleveland welding 50's junker for 3K.  But this guy is still smoking something strong.  It's Budget Bicycle in Madison.  Sort of a Bike Shop Monopoly in Madison Wisconsin.  15 years ago or so he was actually reality based on his prices.  Check his other listings...most of it makes no sense  $-wise at all.  yeah, and it's "budget" bicycle centers.....LOL!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2011)

*sEEMS TOO worn to get 3000.00 but lets not kid ourselves*

I remember some e pay freak about a decade ago calling himself an "Advanced Collector"...what ever that means....He said that my 1949 complete Schwinn marroon b6 was worth 500.00 at best in 2000.  Then he asked me if i was selling it...i was a 25 year old snot nosed kid to him i assume.  I knew it was worth more than that.  Too each his own i say.  If the owner thinks he can shake a lump of change off a buyer from this b6 all power to him...and if it does sell it for 3000.00 ...guess what people will be doing shortly after that??  Thats right...selling their b6 bikes or reffering to the 3000.00 b6 that sold on epay...its a viscious cycle yall.


----------

